

Google wants to control wind energy  - coondoggie
http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/67329

======
gjm11
User _coondoggie_ 's only activity on HN is posting large numbers of links to
networkworld.com, about one per day. If their scores are anything to judge by,
this is not found very helpful by the HN community. They pretty much all seem
to be low-added-value articles, each summarizing content found on another page
somewhere. (HN FAQ: "Please submit the original source. If a blog post reports
on something they found on another site, submit the latter.") I guess
coondoggie = Michael Cooney, the author of all those articles.

All of which seems rather unhelpful. Although the individual articles
themselves don't seem to me to warrant flagging, I'm flagging the most recent
10. This comment is here mostly in case some HN deity is curious and goes
looking to see why I did it :-).

------
gjm11
_What the article says_ : Google wants to invest in wind farms.

 _Article title_ : "Google wants to control wind energy".

 _HN submission title_ : "Google now wants to control the wind".

Presumably the next step is: "Google now wants to be God". I have no idea what
comes after that.

